# Help: Planning to connect six 10 gallon shrimp tanks with Sump and HMF dividers



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi! I decided to set up six shrimp tanks in the space under my kitchen counter top. It is 76" L x 34" H x 11" D. Here is a slapshot:








The only tank size that's less than 11" deep is the topfin 10 gallon which is 20.2" L x 12" H x 10" D. I am going to put 3 on the top and 3 at the bottom with a DIY stand. At first I was going to use only HMF foams from swisstropicals as filter and divider. Then my friend from Hong Kong insists that I need to have better filter and bigger water body in order to have a stable environment for the shrimp to breed. So after some thinking and drawings I came up with a setup that connect all the tanks and use both sump and HMF systems.








This is my first time trying to make something like this. Can anyone with experience give me some tips? Do you think it will work?

Thank you any of your input!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

With all the tanks in one line (upper drawing) the last few will catch all the dirt from the preceding tanks.

If there is any way to set up each tank with its own incoming and outflowing pipes, and connect those pipes together to enter the filter, and separate them coming out of the filter, I think that would be a better system. I think this is what you are trying to show in your second drawing. I would not connect the tanks together, though. 
You could take any one tank down if needed without bothering the others. 
You could regulate the flow through each tank (ball valve on the incoming line). 
You could still keep the flow through idea in each tank, individually. In on one side of the mat, out on the other. 

Also, when tanks are connected with a rigid pipe the way you have yours that is a terrible spot for leaking. The least imperfection will be a weak spot, then any vibration in the system could start a leak. 

Tanks that are drilled for the system I suggest are usually drilled higher up, so that if a leak does start it will not drain so much water, nor drain the system. Sure, it could leak, but there is a lot less pressure higher up.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be mortally terrified of the top tanks siphoning faster than the pump can re-fill them, causing the lower tanks to overflow. As such, I agree with Diana about the drilling position.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input!

If I move the drill hole up to the water level and not connect the tanks with a straight line, will it decrease the danger? In this way the water from the top layer will not drain below the ideal water level, and it will not cause the flood to the bottom layer...








If connecting six all them side by side seems like a bad idea... My another option is to order a custom made tank (60"w x 10"d x 12"h) for $150, that's like paying $100 more for one tank on the top layer instead of three cheap 10 gollans. Then I'll just forget about connecting and run one big tank(30 gallon) on the top and three small tanks at the bottom all separately. Is a 10 gallon tank big enough to breed CRS?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

How do you plan on keeping that last tank on top, which is drilled on the bottom from draining the entire tank?
Diane has the best idea though. Drill them all on top and keep each tank with its own drain into the sump and its own fill. This plan seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

The last tank on top has a "n" shape overflow tube that goes up to the water level, so it will only drain to the ideal water level.
How about drilling the bottom of each tank on the top level and installing an overflow tube?
I have also add water outlet to all three tanks on the top according to Diana's suggestion.
But I am still unable to enhance the connection for the bottom 3 tanks though. Is this better than the last design?


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

It's better, but I'm looking at the end tanks and wondering if they're going to have enough flow....


----------

